# Wang shu Chin



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought this was pretty cool
http://wangshuchin.blogspot.com/

My teacher's teacher studied with him and that is where are Bagua and Hsing yi form comes from.

Most recall Wang shu Chin as the heavy set guy who could absorb a blow with ease.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgSPsiQhAZk&feature=related


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

I have seen that before, cool thanks for posting


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 14, 2008)

I was not sure if it was discussed before. I know Bruce Frantzis spoke about him and so did other authors but a whole book on him is interesting what I would be really interested in is Taoist Sect called the Constant Path in which Wang shu Chin was in. I know Plumpub has some of his work. Another interesting Bagua person of the Liang style is Li zi Ming there is an english copy of his 8 palms.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I was not sure if it was discussed before. I know Bruce Frantzis spoke about him and so did other authors but a whole book on him is interesting what I would be really interested in is Taoist Sect called the Constant Path in which Wang shu Chin was in. I know Plumpub has some of his work. Another interesting Bagua person of the Liang style is Li zi Ming there is an english copy of his 8 palms.


 
I do not think he was discussed before on MT I just fill time sometimes by looking for MA videos, mainly CMA, on the internet.

I know little about the man but the fact he was in a Taoist sect is interesting. Would you happen to have the pinyin for that Sect?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 14, 2008)

Here you go as requested
Yi Guan Dao
and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yi_Guan_Dao


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks

My knowledge of Taoist sects is mostly of the 2 main sects Quanzhen (totally true) Sect and Zhengyi (exact one) on mainland but not much about the newer sects or those on Taiwan. Thank you for the info


----------

